# 29gal CRS Journal!



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just got my first batch of CRS!! Thanks kangshiang!!

Tank Specs:

29 gal
Lighting: 20w
Substrate: 3M Colorquartz T-Grade Black
Filter:Aquaclear 30 filter with sponge on inlet, Maxijet 1200 power head with sponge on inlet & outlet
No CO2
No Ferts
Plants: Flame Moss, Limno Aromatica, Java Moss, Marsalia Minuta, Limnophila sessiliflora, Anubias nana petite
Fauna: 2x Red Cherry Shrimp, 10x Crystal Red Shrimp, 1 x Crystal Black Shrimp

I acclimated the shrimp for about 4 hours. drip method.. So far so good. They are AWESOME looking against the black substrate!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Any pics? How does your L. aromatica do in such low light?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ironically the Limno is doing just fine. It's not red, but its a bright green color. 

I'm working on my photo skills. I'll have pics ASAP.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

L. Aromatica doesnt need much light but you will need iron in order for it to turn red. Without iron the plants will not turn red much at all. Iron must be in the water column, not just in the substrate. Be careful dosing ferts though in a shrimp tank.....


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeh, the Limo Aromatica is nice looking plant even when not red. I like the lush bright green. I"m getting a bunch more in the mail this week. I will post pics ASAP. My camera is a quick click type snapshot. I have to mess with the settings.

All shrimps are doing just fine! I'm very excited still and wish they will breed soon.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

29 gal 
Lighting: 18W Aqua Ray (I need another light fixture that has 2 bulbs, Just one bulb isn't bright enough)
Filtration: Aquaclear 30 with sponge + Maxijet 1200 Sponge filter
Substrate:3M Colorquartz T-grade
No ferts
No Co2
Plants: Flame Moss, Java moss, Limno Amor., Limno Siss.

5-2-08
Received 10 CRS + 1 CBS


































I'm getting a bunch of Marsiela minuta, more Limno Amor.. I will update with new pics this week after i plant the new plants.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Good start on the tank and the shrimp look GREAT! They certainly show up nicely against the black.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I might remove the piece of wood on the right once i get my plants in this week. I wanted to keep the tank nice and simple and easy for me to find the shrimp! 

Upcoming this week:
*Left foreground*: remove java moss & replace with Marsalia Minuta

*Center Background*: Limno Aromatica
*
Right Forground*: remove java moss & replace with Anubias Nana 'petite'


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Update:









I actually took out the driftwood on the right. I'm getting a package of manzanita driftwood this week. So the scape will be different. Hopefully simpler.

I received plants today (a few more stems of Limno & anubias nana petite which will be tied onto the new pieces of wood.

I'm still waiting on the marseila minuta. I'll be getting a lot this week and hopefully the tank's foreground will be FULL of it!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm getting these pieces of wood this week. Any ideas on how to scape the tank? Keep in mind I want a SIMPLE low tech tanks.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Change in plans... This 29 gal is going to be simple and basic for the CRS. 

I plan on only keeping Marsiela Minuta, Anubias nana petite, flame moss

All are low tech low light plants. I'll update with pics with new scape. The Manzanita package should be coming today or tomorrow.

in a 29 gal tank can 10 CRS find each other to breed? lol.. I feel like people with a 10 gal tank and with 10 CRS have a better chance? I dont know, I may be completely off.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Dont worry they wil find each other! they do it in streams and ponds in nature.

I like the direction your going too, simple and easy for the shrimp. Those are good plants too.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Update:
I got the driftwood. The pieces are smaller than I thought. I'm soaking them now so they sink.(not sure how long this will take)
I got some Marseila Minuta planted as a carpet. I left the back center empty for the driftwood and anubias. It's going to look like an explosion in the middle of the tank with anubias at the base. Hopefully it will look ok...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you seperate the Marselia into single nodes? That will be the best way to plant it.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

some are single some are multiple.. but no more then like 7 ...


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Update:

5-8-09
New Scape with Manzanita wood. Anubias nana petite and Marsiela Minuta.










What do you guys think?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I like it! That will be very nice once it grows in and the shrimp will be happy campers for sure. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Bill.

Its going to take a while for it to grow in I bet! Considering both plants are slow growing. I was thinking of taking the 3 anubias rhizomes off the center wood and place them near the base around the group of wood's parameter.


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Did the wood stain your water at all?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

nope. I believe it was in an aquarium before I bought it.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

looks 2 me like you could make a nice tree trunk out of those pcs with some tying up and placing in certain spots with a little substate holding them down too... thats what I would do ... just my 2 censt ... lol,. post pics!! lets see what you have gotton done so far !!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I got my sponge filter and flame moss coming in the next few days... I'll update with pics.
Everything is good so far.


----------



## n00dl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice tanks....


----------



## V.PooH (Apr 25, 2008)

It's really nice scape! Why do you need two filters? If you take out power head and move inlet for aquaclear to left corner, you can get more space for scape and better view, also hide thermometer in left corner, too. It's not advise, just my two cents Overall it's beautiful project! Cheers , Steve


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm switching out the aquaclear filter for a sponge filter. I feel like over filtering is better.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Update-5-18-08

I just bought a twin tube light fixture for my tank! got it for $15 off of Craigslist! 

I'll take pics tonight. It takes 2x20w bulbs. Still consider low tech IMO for a 29 gal tank with no CO2. 

Flame moss is here now as well.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Long update..

6-15-08

New Scape
Added 5 more CRS A-S grade
1 dead
3 Berried!!!
total 14CRS(3 berried), 1CBS

I went with a cleaner look. Shrimps are easier to view now. Might get some more nana petite to fill in. Right now its some java moss between the rocks and marsiela minuta. Thinking of taking out the java moss and replacing with some nana petite. I might need some more Jungle vals for the back. Can't wait till it all fills in!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

woot!!! Found ANOTHEr female berried!!! 4 berried A-S Grade CRS! that have S+ parents!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

HA! Another one berred!

Wow, just when i thought i wouldn't get ANY berried Females.. I now have 5 within 2 weeks of each other!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats on all the recent finds  They are beautiful.

Your first picture doesn't work for me though. Is it a fts? I want to see one :3


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like to keep it open layout. Easier to view.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

New Look:
I just tied down some java moss to some rocks and the rock on the very far left is tied with mini pellia. Right side is marsiela minuta, right back corner is flame moss.

Can't wait till the moss grow out!

The Vals in the back wasn't doing it for me. I figured that I want a easy/simple layout, with minimal obstructions to view the shrimp.

Oh forgot to mention I now have 6 berried females!!


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

maybe some driftwood for the moss and to give them some place to hide...


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

naa.. I got rid of all my driftwood. I wanted to have a tank that i can see the shrimp. Just gotta wait for the moss to grow out.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow been a while again.

I had 6 pregnant females.. .they ALL just released.. 

I've counted around 50 babies JUST on the walls!!!

Can't wait till they grow! There are plenty CRS & CBS!


----------

